# Keyless entry exterior lock/unlock buttons



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello everyone, this is a bit of a perplexing situation and popped up randomly so here it goes, I’m going to try to explain it. 
for the last 2 days my exterior lock/unlock buttons (The ones on the door handles) have been acting goofy.
So, a little insight, not sure if it’s relevant or not but I never park my car outside overnight, and I’m dog sitting at a house that has no garage for a week so I am parking outside overnight and my car is visibly wet from dew and moisture in the morning. Keep in mind that the car still does register my key fob, as I have been unlocking the door after the button won’t work with the key fob and the car turns on no message displaying that it can’t find the fob.
continuing on, I will come out of the house to get into the car and I will press the exterior button and the doors will not unlock, I will then unlock the car with the key fob and get in, start the car, and go on my way to work. I will get to work and I get out of the car and press the exterior lock button and all the doors lock and the button works how it’s supposed to.
Now I’ll go into work for 8 hours and come back out in the afternoon and go to hit the button and it will not work again, so, like in the morning I pull out the key fob and unlock the doors and go on my way, and again, just like the morning, I get to where I’m going. Turn off the car and press the button to lock the doors and it works perfectly normal. 
this is very confusing to me as to how the button can not work before I get into the car after it sits for a while but when I get in and drive around and turn The car off again, it works how it’s supposed to. 
I know this is confusing and I’m not sure if I explained this in a understandable way but if any of you have experienced this or know why this is happening can you please help!
I don’t know if it’s from the moisture from parking outside overnight or if it’s something else but it’s just so weird that it only doesn’t work those 2 times, every other time it’s no problem.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It needs proper diagnosis with an OE level scan tool. 

Or you could do what most people do...throw parts it. Door handles do go bad.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> It needs proper diagnosis with an OE level scan tool.
> 
> Or you could do what most people do...throw parts it. Door handles do go bad.


Would they be able to diagnose it with a scan tool if there’s no lights on? There’s nothing lit up on the dash to indicate a problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the idea behind the scan tool is that you can see when the button is pressed. Another possible issue is the door antenna. If that opens up, the car can't contact the fob. If that happens, it should set a code, but I don't know as your average code reader can see it.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think the idea behind the scan tool is that you can see when the button is pressed. Another possible issue is the door antenna. If that opens up, the car can't contact the fob. If that happens, it should set a code, but I don't know as your average code reader can see it.


The fob is still working tho, it unlocks the car and starts it with no issue it’s just the buttons on the door handle


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Not all codes trigger messages or lights.

The door handle is the button and the antenna


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> The fob is still working tho, it unlocks the car and starts it with no issue it’s just the buttons on the door handle


"Look, it's all a bit technical" [/bestbrucewaynevoice]

The fob transmits your fob button pushes to a different antenna than is used when you push the door handle button....like I said. Proper diagnosis, or shotgun. Those are your two choices.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> "Look, it's all a bit technical" [/bestbrucewaynevoice]
> 
> The fob transmits your fob button pushes to a different antenna than is used when you push the door handle button....like I said. Proper diagnosis, or shotgun. Those are your two choices.


Shotgunning parts? Ain't nobody got time for that! That's what a parts cannon is for. Just load all the parts in at once, light and watch all your worries disappear. lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

LOL. There's also diagnostic dice...but they are expensive, Snap-On.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have 3 Gen 2 Cruzes. On 2 of these 3 cars I have had the door handle switch replaced under warranty for similar issues.. it starts off as intermittently working then goes to fully not working. It is almost certainly the same issue with yours. The problem for this replacement, is they have to replace the entire handle to replace the switch, and the part comes unpainted, so they have to paint it to match the car, I would guess that is expensive out of warranty. Both mine were replaced under warranty.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> Shotgunning parts? Ain't nobody got time for that! That's what a parts cannon is for. Just load all the parts in at once, light and watch all your worries disappear. lol
> 
> View attachment 288232


I need this for my Dodge Truck.. been chasing an epic computer network gremlin on that which has had me replace the TIPM (BCU on other makes) and now ECU...with the problem still poping up.. next the WCM... the parts cannon would be faster!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> The fob is still working tho, it unlocks the car and starts it with no issue it’s just the buttons on the door handle


Just so we're clear: When you push the button, the car sends a signal to the antenna in the door. The fob replies and that causes the car to unlock the door. If the button is bad, it's like you didn't push it. If the antenna is bad, then the fob won't get the signal and it's as if you didn't have the fob. 

Using the button on the fob bypasses all that. The fob sends the signal to the antenna near the inside rear view mirror.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m starting to think it’s part of an issue with the keyless entry system as a whole, as long with this, quite frequently the last few days I have been getting the message “fob not recognized” when I go to start the car and have to place the fob in the cup holder to start the car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Try a new battery


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Try a new battery


A battery for what?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

For your key fob. If you have to stick it in the pocket inside it may be getting low.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> For your key fob. If you have to stick it in the pocket inside it may be getting low.


The car is doing the same thing with both fobs and one has a brand new battery in it


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Revisit my first post. Ciao.


----------



## gibster (Oct 13, 2015)

Is this happening with all doors or only the drivers door? My 2015 SRiV has buttons on all doors that's why I'm asking.

Gib


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

gibster said:


> Is this happening with all doors or only the drivers door? My 2015 SRiV has buttons on all doors that's why I'm asking.
> 
> Gib


All doors, when it’s not working none of the doors work, I’m thinking it’s the receiver for the keyless entry, it seems to be the only logical explanation for this issue


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> All doors, when it’s not working none of the doors work, I’m thinking it’s the receiver for the keyless entry, it seems to be the only logical explanation for this issue


What receiver are you talking about? The fob or the car? You said you already tried different fobs.

The one in the car is the same receiver as the one for all remote commands and the Tire Pressure Monitoring System.


----------



## Mitchelljrolf98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mitchelljrolf98 said:


> Hello everyone, this is a bit of a perplexing situation and popped up randomly so here it goes, I’m going to try to explain it.
> for the last 2 days my exterior lock/unlock buttons (The ones on the door handles) have been acting goofy.
> So, a little insight, not sure if it’s relevant or not but I never park my car outside overnight, and I’m dog sitting at a house that has no garage for a week so I am parking outside overnight and my car is visibly wet from dew and moisture in the morning. Keep in mind that the car still does register my key fob, as I have been unlocking the door after the button won’t work with the key fob and the car turns on no message displaying that it can’t find the fob.
> continuing on, I will come out of the house to get into the car and I will press the exterior button and the doors will not unlock, I will then unlock the car with the key fob and get in, start the car, and go on my way to work. I will get to work and I get out of the car and press the exterior lock button and all the doors lock and the button works how it’s supposed to.
> ...


UPDATE: I figured out the issue, it was interference with my ipad and Apple Pencil being too close to the key


----------

